# trigger upgrade for mp .45



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a s&w m&p .45. I am ready for a trigger job. Have read a lot of positive reviews for apex kits. I do no competition shooting and this is not a carry piece, am not interested in a 3lb hair trigger. My question would be which apex trigger kit? I have seen 3 or 4. I am just interested in lightening the trigger to @4/4.5lb,and shortening the take up. A crisp trigger break would be nice also.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just wrote on another thread on this site about my M&P 45. I have an M&P 45 full size with the 4 inch barrel that has a fabulous trigger. It is smooth and has an almost 1911-like break. I installed the Apex Tactical DCAEK in it but didn't use the Apex trigger spring that came with the kit. I did try that spring and it returned a 6.5 pound pull weight. So I reinstalled the OEM factory trigger spring and got a slightly under 5 pound pull weight. Beautiful trigger for this gun and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> I just wrote on another thread on this site about my M&P 45. I have an M&P 45 full size with the 4 inch barrel that has a fabulous trigger. It is smooth and has an almost 1911-like break. I installed the Apex Tactical DCAEK in it but didn't use the Apex trigger spring that came with the kit. I did try that spring and it returned a 6.5 pound pull weight. So I reinstalled the OEM factory trigger spring and got a slightly under 5 pound pull weight. Beautiful trigger for this gun and I highly recommend it.


I have done the same thing to my M&P 45. Apex products are great ! . I tried a Glock trigger spring but went with original also. I am at about 5lbs.


----------

